# Netgear router will not connect to macbook



## calebpohl (Jan 19, 2011)

My netgear router WGR614 v.4 will connect to my macbook via ethernet but it will not allow me to connect through wireless. The WEP is correct and for a second sometimes i do get a connection but then it times out and says that i do not have any internet connection. I have full bars of connection. In rare cases it will say that i am self assigning an IP address. Please help me. My room mate's HP laptop and my itouch connect to the wireless without problems.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow! Your 10.1 mac Book needs to updated! (this is sarcasm\). We can't read your mind, please post the version of OS X you are running.

Plus the old OS X WEP trick (why in the world would someone use WEP when it can be broke in in three seconds is to put a $ in front of the WEP password when connecting.


----------



## calebpohl (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey i am running 10.6.6 and what were you saying about the $ in front of the WEP?


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 23, 2011)

OK. Now is there any wireless security on the wireless router? Is there MAC address filtering on the wireless router? What wireless frequency (a, b g, or n) is the wireless router running?

The $ sign is an old trick on bad WEP programming that some old wireless third party routers used (they have no idea on how to use open standard wireless standards).  So OS X (that uses standard TCP/IP standards) users had to put that symbol in front of WEP wireless broadcasts to get onto those WEP routers. This is an OLD WEP wireless trick OS X users hard to use in WEP days.


----------



## calebpohl (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes there is a WEP but that is the only kind of security i have. And i am really sorry but i dont know what a MAC address filter is or nor do i know how to find the wireless frequency. yes the router is running. My XBOX360 and my romm mates HP Inspiron can connect without a problem


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 24, 2011)

What is that HP wireless security settings to connect to this mysterious wireless router?


----------

